# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  جديد الشيخ حسين الاكرف " الحق معك " كاملا

## الــــنـــاري

اللهم صل على محمد و ال محمد و عجل فرجهم 
ما اطول عليكم
:
جديد الشيخ حسين الاكرف " الحق معك " كاملا 
:
اصدار الحق معك للشيخ حسين الاكرف


المكان : مأتم أبو قوة 
الزمان : مناسبة استشهاد الامام علي هـ 1428 
الشعراء : نادر التتان - عبدالله القرمزي - عبدالطاهر الشهابي 
الهندسة الصوتية : المهندس/محسن الدقاق  


تفضلوا ... : 





..المقدمه .. 


نعي 

موشح 

ياسيدي الحق معاك 

من ثالت ايام الدهر 
ماسر فيك ياعلي 

جنت للارض النجف 

الخاتمه 
:
:
:

وفي الختام اسالكم الدعاء
واتمنالكم حسن الاستماع

----------


## Princess

خيوووو
*Page not found*

*The page you are looking for might have been removed,
had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*

 :no: 
كلهم هيييك
افاااا.....
ليش مختفيه الصفحات.. والا المشكله عندي
ما ظني   :toung: 
حملهم لينا مره ثانيه  :rolleyes: 

يعيطك الف عافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

*حتى معي ما ترضى تفتح*


*جان زين تحملهم مرة ثانية* 

*ولك جزيل الشكر*

----------


## .سروج.

حتى عندي ما تطلع

----------


## مرتضى محمد

حتى عندي ماتنفتح

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين على الاطلالة الحلوة
وسمحولي على الخطاء ولقد
قمت بتعدل الروابط ونشاء الله تكون شغالة عند الجميع

وآسف على الاطالة
وهذا بسبب انشغالي


اتمنا لكم حسن الاستماع
خادمكم الــــنــــاري

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي الناري 
الروابط شغالة ومشكور وماتقصر جعله ربي في ميزان اعمالك 
اختك لحــــــــــنـ الخلود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي لحن الخلود
على التواصل لاعدمناكم يارب
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــنــــاري

----------


## Princess

تسلم من كل شر خيووو
ومشكور عالجهود وموفق لكل خير
جاري التحميل

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مهودي

مشكووووووووور ويـ ع ـطيك الـف ع ـــافيه 
وج ــــاري التـ ح ـميل ..

وفي إنتظار مزيدك ..
ولا تـ ح ـرمنا جديدك 
تحياتي
لكم
مهودي

----------


## and1

you are the best....
i was waiting for this since for ever
thanks alot brohter

----------


## اسير الهوى

عوافي عليك خيي وتسلم لينا هالايادي...

مشكور وماقصرت..

وجعلها الله بميزان اعمالك..

اخوك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين جميعكم على المرور اللطيف
والتواصل الرائع لاعدمناككم يارب

اختي ام محمد اسمحي لي بس الروابط كلها اوكي عندي
تاكدي مرة ثاني لان يمكن الخطاء من جهازك 

تمنياتي لجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## نور الهدى

*ضبط معي هالمرة* 


*تسلم خيو* 

*الصبح يمكن من خرعتي لما طلع الي مع الموقع موقع ثاني وهذا يصير مع الكل مو بس معاي* 



*وفي اكثر من موقع* 


*بس من خرعتي كتبت لك الي طلع وياي*


*عذرا اربكتك معاي* 

*سامحني خيو  مو مني من  الخرعه* 

*جبانه في هالسوالف اعذرني* 

*الصراحه تفشلت كان المفروض ما اكتب في الرد بس قلت يمكن يطلع مع الكل فياخذو حذرهم* 

*هذا القصد*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

فاهم قصدك اختي لو صار لي نفس الموقف اكيد راح اكتب في الرد علشان صاحب الموضوع لو المشرف يشوف ليه حل
والحمد الله انك كتبتي عشان اتاكد 

وفي الاخير نحمده ونشكره انه زبط معاك
والله يعطيك العافية على التواصل

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،، 
إبداع متواصـل لـ أبا زينب " حفظه الله "  
.
. 

يعطيك ألف عافيه اخي *الناري*
على جهودك ,, لا عدمنآك  
،، 
دمتَ بخــير

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يعافيك وعافي الجمع من كل شر
مشكورة خيتو على الطلة الحلوة
موفقة دوم يارب

----------


## hope

مشــكور اخوي .. الناري

جـاري التحميل 

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 

بانتظار جديدك ...


تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة على المرور الرائع
الله يعطيك الف الف عافية
ولا يعدمنا هتواصل المشجع

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## رياض المنصوري

مشكوووووووررررررر

----------


## الــــنـــاري

العفو اخوي والله يعطيك العافية
ولا تحرمنا من طلاتك

تحياتي لك اخوك
 الـــنـــاري

----------

